# Who is your favourite Feanorian (Sons of Feanor)?



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 28, 2022)

Mine would probably be Maedhros for his various attributes (calm diplomacy and excellent sword-fighting skills, and his beautiful red hair!).

I also love his ending out of all of the seven sons - descending of his own will into a fiery chasm of the Earth due to his unbearable pain, whilst clutching one of the Silmarils that he ever wished to retrieve. In essence he metaphorically became one with that Silmaril.

_*It is a tragically beautiful ending...*_

Edit: Just found this, it's amazing! 

#HouseofFeanor #Feanorians #NoldorinElves


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't particularly like any of his sons, but if I had to choose, it would be Maglor.

He has a tragic fate, being the last survivor. It is said that he had some of the gentle character of his mother, which I like. He saved Elrond and Elros's lives. He tried to convince Maedhros to not get the Silmarils. He is a poet and a musician, which I can admire as much as his warrior skills. And the dark hair! I find him handsome.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 29, 2022)

Definitely Maedhros. He have good heart, he is good in diplomacy, great warrior and commander, he have strong will (he doesn't break after hanging several years on Thangorodrim). There are some awsome moments like when he alone opposed to his father during burning of ships, when he tried to find Dior's sons in woods, when he and Maglor fostered Elrond and Elros.

Maglor is close second for me.

I don't find them handsome though. I am more Idril fan in this .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 29, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Definitely Maedhros. He have good heart, he is good in diplomacy, great warrior and commander, he have strong will (he doesn't break after hanging several years on Thangorodrim). There are some awsome moments like when he alone opposed to his father during burning of ships, when he tried to find Dior's sons in woods, when he and Maglor fostered Elrond and Elros.
> 
> Maglor is close second for me.
> 
> I don't find them handsome though. I am more Idril fan in this .


I also love Maglor; I can completely relate to his sorrow and grief in his later years as the last survivor of the Féanorians. I love melancholic music too.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 15, 2022)

Meahdros for his skills as a commander in battle but I also like maglor too


----------



## Findekano_Astaldo (Oct 19, 2022)

I think Maedhros, he's been my favorite since the first time I was introduced to the Feanorians.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 19, 2022)

Findekano_Astaldo said:


> I think Maedhros, he's been my favorite since the first time I was introduced to the Feanorians.


His ending is probably the most bittersweet out of them all.


----------



## Findekano_Astaldo (Oct 19, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> His ending is probably the most bittersweet out of them all.


bittersweet. I think that's the perfect word.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm gonna try to be a bit contrary and take my pick amongst the "villainous" brothers. (Although Maedhros is also my personal favorite, for all the reasons already mentioned.) The remaining five sons are classic villains, but I find Celegorm interesting for two reasons:

His reputed hunting skills and his friendship with Orome--it really must say something about someone to have a Vala take a personal interest in them. He was even gifted with Huan, even though the hound ultimately abandoned him.
He was bold and arrogant enough to believe that he can claim Luthien as his own wife--that's some swag! I also believe it has been said that he may be the most handsome of the brothers, so perhaps he wasn't all hot air.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 19, 2022)

I appreciated that Maedhros TRIED to change (it was just too late for any of them). Maglor always tended to be nice (he just got swept up into his dad and brothers' awfulness). Amrod seemed pretty cool, though. He was the first to repent and got killed by his father for it. Celebrimbor also tried to turn his back on his father and grandfather's wickedness.



Sons of the Woodland King said:


> I'm gonna try to be a bit contrary and take my pick amongst the "villainous" brothers. (Although Maedhros is also my personal favorite, for all the reasons already mentioned.) The remaining five sons are classic villains, but I find Celegorm interesting for two reasons:


Going off of this line of thinking:
Curufin: We know a lot about how skilled his father and son are but what about him?
Caranthir: He's called the dark, but his name means "red-face", apparently like his mother* and maternal-granfather (the only three described as such).


Sons of the Woodland King said:


> His reputed hunting skills and his friendship with Orome--it really must say something about someone to have a Vala take a personal interest in them. He was even gifted with Huan, even though the hound ultimately abandoned him.


True. All of them were very talented. They were also just jerks.


Sons of the Woodland King said:


> He was bold and arrogant enough to believe that he can claim Luthien as his own wife--that's some swag! I also believe it has been said that he may be the most handsome of the brothers, so perhaps he wasn't all hot air.


Ostensibly he's the most handsome.

*lol Nerdanel, the plain.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 19, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Going off of this line of thinking:
> Curufin: We know a lot about how skilled his father and son are but what about him?


Right?? Due to the lack of detail about his smithing prowess, I have it stuck in my mind that the talent simply skipped him/his generation and went straight to Celebrimbor. 

I did think it was deliciously evil that he straight up tried to kill Luthien, though. Like, OMG someone actually DARED. 



ZehnWaters said:


> *lol Nerdanel, the plain.


Poor Nerdanel. The woman birthed SEVEN sons versus Miriel's one and this is the thanks she gets. LOL. 

Feanor's response to her when she begged to be left with at least one son was breathtakingly hurtful. I almost took it personally on behalf of all mothers and wives. Oh what a tragic family.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 19, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Right?? Due to the lack of detail about his smithing prowess, I have it stuck in my mind that the talent simply skipped him/his generation and went straight to Celebrimbor.


Well, his father-name was the same as Fëanor's father-name. Apparently this was more about his physical resemblance to Fëanor. Though he IS called "the Crafty" but that might be about his cunning?


Sons of the Woodland King said:


> I did think it was deliciously evil that he straight up tried to kill Luthien, though. Like, OMG someone actually DARED.


Yeah....the middle boys are just...awful.


Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Poor Nerdanel. The woman birthed SEVEN sons versus Miriel's one and this is the thanks she gets. LOL.


I wonder if Celebrimbor avoided the ban on reincarnation. Otherwise Nerdanel lost ALL of her descendants. I suppose she finally has the chance to meet her mother-in-law.

I do have to wonder about "the talk" around Tirion would have been when dazzling Fëanor married one of the plainest elves in Valinor. Did they think he was "marrying down" or settling because no one else could stand being in the same room with him for more than five minutes (besides Finwë)?


Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Feanor's response to her when she begged to be left with at least one son was breathtakingly hurtful. I almost took it personally on behalf of all mothers and wives. Oh what a tragic family.


Little Amrod tried to come back! Then his father killed him "on accident".


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 19, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> I do have to wonder about "the talk" around Tirion would have been when dazzling Fëanor married one of the plainest elves in Valinor. Did they think he was "marrying down" or settling because no one else could stand being in the same room with him for more than five minutes (besides Finwë)?


Given what we know about Feanor, I think that's exactly what happened. It takes special E.Q. and patience to stand insufferable egos, much less marry them. Wasn't it said that Nerdanel had a sort of calming effect on Feanor, or that she was able to temper him to some extent? It's interesting to imagine what else Feanor could have done (pre-exile) without her influence, even though it seems it already went about as bad as it could get.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 19, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Given what we know about Feanor, I think that's exactly what happened. It takes special E.Q. and patience to stand insufferable egos, much less marry them. Wasn't it said that Nerdanel had a sort of calming effect on Feanor, or that she was able to temper him to some extent?


Yes and yes. She was also called "the Wise' and sought to understand minds rather than master them. I have a feeling Fëanor found in her someone who wasn't afraid of him but also understood and liked him.


Sons of the Woodland King said:


> It's interesting to imagine what else Feanor could have done (pre-exile) without her influence, even though it seems it already went about as bad as it could get.


The only thing I can think of is killing Fingolfin instead of just threatening to do so.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 20, 2022)

As my memory might be a nice rusty colour these days, who said Celegorm was the most handsome
of Feanor's sons?

The name *Maedros* (no h) actually refers, in part, to Maedros' beauty, anyway.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 20, 2022)

Elthir said:


> As my memory might be a nice rusty colour these days, who said Celegorm was the most handsome
> of Feanor's sons?
> 
> The name *Maedros* (no h) actually refers, in part, to Maedros' beauty, anyway.


I have no idea where I saw it in all my Google wanderings (I'm certain it wasn't in the Silmarillion, at least), so it probably was just fan speculation. Maybe it was an assumption made _because_ he saw himself a suitable match for Luthien? Confidence certainly can get you places.

Maedros seems to have gotten the lion's share of best qualities in the family, then!


----------



## Elthir (Oct 20, 2022)

I was wondering if it was based on Celegorm the "fair" . . . but that might have had hair implications.

*"Then Celegorm arose amid the throng (p. 169). In Quenta Silmarillion this is followed by 
'golden was his long hair'. In the Lay at this point (line 1844) Celegorm has 'gleaming hair'; 
his Old English name was Cynegrim Faegerfeax ('Fair-hair'), IV. 213. The phrase was removed in The Silmarillion text on account of the dark hair of the Noldorin princes other than in 'the golden house of Finarfin' (see I. 44); but he remains 'Celegorm the fair' in The Silmarillion p. 60."*

CJRT, The Lost Road and Other Writings: Commentary, _On Beren and Tinúviel_, page 299.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 20, 2022)

Elthir said:


> I was wondering if it was based on Celegorm the "fair" . . . but that might have had hair implications.
> 
> *"Then Celegorm arose amid the throng (p. 169). In Quenta Silmarillion this is followed by
> 'golden was his long hair'. In the Lay at this point (line 1844) Celegorm has 'gleaming hair';
> ...


Goodness, thank you for clearing that up! I keep seeing Celegorm as a blonde in artwork and was wondering how in the world that was managed, if Nerdanel went through some mid-marriage crisis with one of the Vanyar. 

Sorry, GOT/ASOFAI is a guilty pleasure of mine and sometimes the trash of Westeros leaks through. 🤣


----------



## Elthir (Oct 20, 2022)

Just to add, *Sons of the Woodland King*, just in case it looks that way: I wasn't correcting your spelling (nor anyone else's) of Maedhros . . . all I meant is that the later form of the name -- that refers to his
"well-shaped-ness" -- is_ Maedros._

Q. _Maitimo_ "Well-shaped One” S. _maed_ “shapely”


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 20, 2022)

Elthir said:


> Just to add, *Sons of the Woodland King*, just in case it looks that way: I wasn't correcting your spelling (nor anyone else's) of Maedhros . . . all I meant is that the later form of the name -- that refers to his
> "well-shaped-ness" -- is_ Maedros._
> 
> Q. _Maitimo_ "Well-shaped One” S. _maed_ “shapely”


I think they also said Celegorm was shapely as well. I think in PoME?


----------



## Elthir (Oct 21, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> I think they also said Celegorm was shapely as well. I think in PoME?



"Powerful (in body)" in one of the four page references in PME.


----------

